# Interesting trikes for sale



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Some nice maybe rare trikes for sale in Shipshewana Indiana on March 2. Check it out on auctionzip.com


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 18, 2012)

Those are pretty cool trikes and appear to be in great shape too. Wonder what they'll go for at auction, typically from what i've sean tricycles don't fetch much at auctions. (At least from the auctions sites I search on for items sold, they don't go for much but those two are pretty neat and nice looking.)


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Some bigger pics


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2012)

And an adult oldie at the same auction


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 18, 2012)

The adult one is very interesting.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2012)

And a couple more from the day before, same auction.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 18, 2012)

My Wife Tiffiny told me this is Amish country so there should be some interesting finds for sure!!!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 19, 2012)

*link to the auction*

Here is the link to the auction.
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=1361488&kwd=&zip=46795&category=0


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow there's some really great items in that auction. Thats a really high end auction with some super rare hard to find items.

Dang wish I could go to that auction, tho I would need a lot of cash and I don't have that...


----------

